# Newest topic to hit gamerz  " Ramayan" dont blive me



## nareshwithu (Aug 31, 2007)

With the MMO market dominated by firmly entrenched fantasy-themed MMO offerings, a fresh new setting is always welcome. Well it doesn't get much fresher than the India-based Ramayan 3392 A.D. comic book universe from Virgin Comics, who today announced along with SOE an agreement to create an MMORPG based on the franchise. Ramayan 3392 A.D. is a futuristic retelling of the Indian epic Ramayan, written by Shamik Dasgupta and based on a story by Deepak Chopra and Shekhar Kapur, featuring humans battling with demons in a post-apocalyptic world. 

click the below link to get in to da graphical world of Ramayan 3392 A.D.

*www.factornews.com/news-21297-Nouveau_MMORPG_Ramayan_3392_A_D.html


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 31, 2007)

kool.. i remember the [SIZE=-1]anglized [/SIZE]Hanuman comic i read when i was a kid... there was a muscular hanuman in the comic.. any1 read it? I remember a kids club too introduced via that book.. sumthin like.. Hanoomates...

btw.. the pics rock... hanuman or is this hanuman... ram... the brotherhood... ravan... lanka... the calm b4 the storm... hey, is that sita?

SuperRam 
*www.factornews.com/images/6/62231.jpg​


----------



## RCuber (Aug 31, 2007)

I think these pics are concept artworks . But still very impressive


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh no,this might create controversies.I don't think religious hindu cults are gonna welcome it.I can see it coming.Indians are too unopened towards the involvement of their religion with technology.They might think it as an insult.


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

too true^^^^


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> kool.. i remember the [SIZE=-1]anglized [/SIZE]Hanuman comic i read when i was a kid... there was a muscular hanuman in the comic.. any1 read it? I remember a kids club too introduced via that book.. sumthin like.. Hanoomates...
> 
> btw.. the pics rock... hanuman or is this hanuman... ram... the brotherhood... ravan... lanka... the calm b4 the storm... hey, is that sita?
> 
> ...



ur pics links not working.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ur pics links not working.


This should help-
*www.gamershell.com/all/ramayan_3392_a_d_/screenshots.html

This should too-
*media.pc.ign.com/media/955/955769/imgs_2.html

None of the pics are in game pics.I do not expect the graphics to be too good.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 1, 2007)

This is excellent !!!!!!!!!!!! A more rugged gothic outlook to Ramayana. They should make a action/3rd person single player game outta it !!!!!!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 1, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ur pics links not working.


workin 4 me... still.. same page pointed out by author.. but directly to the pics


----------



## nareshwithu (Sep 1, 2007)

its gonna mmorpg online game ... dat will be more happening ... if u people play mmorpg den u must be knowing how xciting it is


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

it looks like anime versions of ram krishna etc. i wonder how theyd turn up
o u can see dragonballz types of dude, look hanuman the huge guy with huge abs ^_^


----------



## wirelessraj (Sep 4, 2007)

These pictures are from a series of comics named "Ramayan 3392 AD" released by Virgin Comics. 

More Info: *www.virgincomics.com/ramayan.html

"Virgin Comics’ Ramayan 3392 A.D., initially released as a comic in late 2006, re-imagines one of India’s greatest epics into a futuristic realm. Gotham Chopra, Virgin Comics’ Chief Creative Officer commented, “While many of the characters and settings remain familiar to the original lore, we never intended to re-tell the story, but essentially use it as the key inspiration for something fresh. What remains intact to our story are some of the core universal themes like duty, honor, sacrifice, and fraternity while also mining uniquely Indian ideas like karma (how action and consequence are linked) and the malleability of time itself."


----------

